

A new boilerplate for MEAN (Mongo/Express/Angular/Node) based applications - liorkesos
http://mean.io
MEAN is a boilerplate that provides a nice starting point for MongoDB, Node.js, Express, and AngularJS based applications.
It is designed to give you quick and organized way to start developing of MEAN based web apps with useful modules like mongoose and passport pre-bundled and configured.
We mainly try to take care of the connection points between existing popular frameworks and solve common integration problems.
======
mhassankhan
[http://mean.io/linnovate/mean/blob/master/package.json](http://mean.io/linnovate/mean/blob/master/package.json)

404 There isn't a GitHub Page here.

------
mhassankhan
Got the zip. Nice :) Thanks, am working on Node+Angular+Mongo+Express these
days.

------
shua
Looks needy. I'll try it up.

------
valk
Good luck. Nice to have all in one.

